# Atlanta Meet a Big Success - with Photo!



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Atlanta meet on August 12 was a big success. Kathy, lexie22, Paul (sandypeach), my wife Deborah, and I had dinner at the Cheesecake Factory in Atlanta at Perimeter Mall. We had a great time chatting about Kindles and our favorite books, as well as every other topic that came up. Definitely something we want to do again and get even more folks involved.

In the photo are Kathy, lexie22, me, and Paul. Don't mess with lexie - she's a world class black belt karate pro, just one of the tidbits we learned about our fellow Kindlers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It was great fun. Really enjoyed the conversations and meeting fellow Kindlers. Would love to do it again.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

looks like you really had so much fun there!  let's keep the bond in this community!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night was a blast (and the food was great too!).  I hope we can arrange another the next time I am in ATL.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Terrific - and photo of everyone!  Bet the food was good too  

Seems as if the first get together is the hardest, but after that everyone wants to do it - right DC folks?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't see any kindles in the picture


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Pictures of Kindles at meets would be good, when we do get together in AR, will remember that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys, congratulations.

Woo Hoo!!!!

It is great to have yet another area do a KB meet.

We did ours in DC, then New York City and now Atlanta, GA.

More to come. This is great!

Just sayin......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful time. Congrats on the get together!

L


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, I am so envious. Obviously, you guys had a blast. Anyone in the Charlotte, NC area want to do a meet?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> I don't see any kindles in the picture


Shame on us! Ha ha, next time you'll see Kindles in the photo. Actually, we all had our Kindles, and we had fun comparing skins and cases.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting.  I can't wait to be able to go to a KB meet.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I don't see any kindles in the picture


We really did have them with us. By the time the picture was made our minds were a little sluggish from eating to much. I would love to do it again. I'll be in Denver for 2 weeks the end of this month, so if anyone wants to me up there let me know.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathy said:


> We really did have them with us.


Having the Kindles with us cost me some money! Kathy and Paul had such cool-looking DecalGirl skins that I ordered one today. I'm still mulling over buying one of the Oberon covers like Kathy has.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Oh cool!!! And how much fun. I love website g2g's. I used to go to them about once a month with other Navy wives from a mssg board we were all members of..... good times.  I'm glad ya'll were able to meet up.


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had a great time meeting y'all!  Thanks for letting me join in the fun!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you guys going to try for a second meet later in the year?

Just askin......


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Are you guys going to try for a second meet later in the year?
> 
> Just askin......


Definitely. Probably on one of Kathy or Paul's trips to Atlanta.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to. I'll be back in Atlanta starting 9/13 and will be there for 4 weeks straight. The first 2 weeks will be hard for me because we are rolling out 6 new sites, but the last 2 weeks I should have the time. The last 2 weeks I'll be traveling by myself, so I don't have to coordinate a meetup with my colleagues.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The only time that my wife and I couldn't make it is October 3-10.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The week of Sept 28th would be great.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathy said:


> The week of Sept 28th would be great.


Works for us!


----------



## elleninatlanta (Jul 29, 2009)

Would like to be included in the Atlanta gang - I too have a Kindle - 
is that ok?
ellen george - elleninatlanta - author/reviewer - author in progress of book THIRST


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

How about it, Atlanta Kindlers... anyone up for Atlanta Meeting 2?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Depending on when and where you meet up in Atlanta, maybe I could come to it too. Sounds fun. Sorry I missed the last one.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I missed the first one and would be interested in the second one.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Oh, I am so envious. Obviously, you guys had a blast. Anyone in the Charlotte, NC area want to do a meet?


I'm in Raleigh.  That's not tooooo far, right?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I'm in Raleigh.  That's not tooooo far, right?


Certainly not! Think of Raleigh as a far suburb of Atlanta.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

RedAdept said:


> I'm in Raleigh.  That's not tooooo far, right?


Is there a NC meet thread? I'm between Wilmington and Jacksonville, and I might be able to attend a meet up. I'm going to subscribe to this thread, so please post here if a NC thread is made or found?

*&#*$* this means I'll have to behave and stuff. poop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You NC people might want to start a new thread. . . .and PM Harvey to add you to his list at the top of this forum. . . . .


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Certainly not! Think of Raleigh as a far suburb of Atlanta.


My mother is from the South and has a STRONG southern accent. She moved to Idaho for a while and always received comments on her accent.

Here is a conversation with a grocery store clerk at the checkout counter:

Clerk: Oh, I love your accent! Where are you from?

Mom: Texas (Imagine this word said with at least 5 syllables)

Clerk: Oh, what part? Louisiana?

Mom (after stunned pause): Um, yeah...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hysterical!  And sad...

Betsy


----------

